# 2010: CAAD 9 vs Synapse Alloy



## lennon2666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Not comparing components on specific models (just say 105-level for the sake of the discussion), I'm curious to know what anyone thinks about the ride characteristics of CAAD 9 vs and Synapse Alloy and whether the SA shares the CAAD's strength at the in the front triangle. And does the S.A.V.E. at the back really mitigate things?


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I test rode both but ended up buying the Synapse 5 AL over the CAAD 9 5 despite all the CAAD 9 reviews. I set out to buy a CAAD 9 from all the wonderful things I read about it on any forum. So before I go any further let me say the CAAD 9 must be one hell of a bike because there are plenty of other bikes in its catagory for the same money w/o all the fan fair. I can't say why I decided on the Synapse over the CAAD but something told me the Synapse was for me? Now I have over 500 miles on my Synapse I am very pleased with my decision and not looking back. In a perfect world somebody would give me a CAAD to try out for the next 500 miles and let me make a true decision. As for the Synapse it seems to be just what I was looking for. A cormfortable race/long distance bike. I am now doing 30 & 40 mile rides every other day (wish I could every day but have too much other things going on with work & family). After my first 250 miles I am totally comfortable and am ready to start 50-60 mile rides. One thing the CAAD has that I wish my Synapse came with was the 105 standard crank instead of the FSA compact crank. Not a big deal as I should be able to change out the rings. I like the bike enough that I plan on upgrading it. I would like to change out the wheel set and all parts to Ultegra/DA parts. I may end up with the nicest AL Synapse around but the frame seems to be worthy of it as it is smooth riding and of nice quality. The frame also has the "Hand Crafted in the USA" sticker which gives me that extra pride. I am sure you would love the Synapse but as I stated in the begining the CAAD is popular for a reason. Maybe if I could have tested it more I would have made a different decison but I am happy with the decision I made. My Synapse seems to be plenty stiff and sprints well. 

Brazos


----------



## Joro (Mar 27, 2008)

I recently went through the same drill with the local bike shop owner /fitter and chose/had chosen for me the alloy 5 over the caad 9.As a long time runner,40 years,new cyclist,and at the age of 64 looking to getting off my feet at times and, maybe, compete in a duathlon, I to am very happy with the Synapse. Have much to learn about this new discipline and am looking foreward to training on this bike.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

I finally had the opportunity to ride both the CAAD and Synapse (albeit carbon 4) back to back. The synapse really made me want to keep riding for miles. May have just been the setup but it just felt more comfortable on the same roads. My CAAD kinda beats me up on rougher roads where the Synapse just glides over those same roads. I may be changing soon. Fortunately I have a really cool bike shop!


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Almost the same story as the ones above....

Went into my LBS to test ride and buy a 2009 CAAD9-5. After talking to the guy about the type of riding I wanted to do he offered to let me test ride the Synapse 5 in the same day. I already knew wanted the CAAD9 but thought I would give it a try since the owner was really going out of his way to help me out with answering questions and such. Man am I glad I took that test ride.

On the same street the Synapse just felt better overall for me. The bike seemed to handle the bumps better the more upright sitting position felt great. The best part is there was no sense of going slower compaired to CAAD9. The only real difference I noticed was with the longer wheel base on the Synapse I felt more stable when going straight but gave a little up on the corners. The Synapse did not corner as sharp as the CAAD9 but unless you are racing I doubt the need for it is there for you. Overall the Synapse just felt like a more comfortable CAAD9.

I have almost put 2,000 miles on my Synapse and have the ablility to keep up with all but the fastest group rides. 

Just try them back-to-back and I think you will just know which one is the best for you.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Depending the type of riding Synapse is built for comfy and upright position where as Caad 9 is an aggressive fast for crit race is the best match. The wheel base plays important part of the bike.


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

My 2cents: I chose the CAAD9 over the Synapse b/c I felt the former was a more responsive ride than the latter. Specifically, when I got out of the saddle, I felt the CAAD9 was quicker in response to my pedaling and that the Synapse was slightly (but noticably) slower on the uptake. Ultimately, this difference won out over the difference in comfort between the two.  I would imagine that this may change latter, but for now, I'm quite happy.


----------

